# Cell Mass and NO-xplode, how to stack the two?



## Kwan YI (Jan 14, 2005)

I heard you can you use BSN's Cell Mass and NO-xplode together but I was wondering what is the best way?

Cell Mass you take 2x a day,  1 serv after lifting and 1 serving either 6 hours prior or after the lifting serving.

No-xplode you take 2x a day,  1 serving about an hour prior to lifting and 1 serving either 6 hour prior or after the lifing serving.

** so if you took these products together how would you stack them on training and non training days...........


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 14, 2005)

Kwan YI said:
			
		

> I heard you can you use BSN's Cell Mass and NO-xplode together but I was wondering what is the best way?
> 
> Cell Mass you take 2x a day,  1 serv after lifting and 1 serving either 6 hours prior or after the lifting serving.
> 
> ...


 heard they stack pretty good one directly on top of the other in the garbage.
 just hear say though.


----------



## Kwan YI (Jan 14, 2005)

LOL!!!!


I have been getting mixed reviews from people on NO-xplode but Cell Mass a lot of people seem to like, I believe it is comparable to CEX!


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 14, 2005)

like I said just hearsay I can't speak for cell mass just no xplode. glad you got a sense of humor!


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 14, 2005)

Kwan YI said:
			
		

> I heard you can you use BSN's Cell Mass and NO-xplode together but I was wondering what is the best way?
> 
> Cell Mass you take 2x a day,  1 serv after lifting and 1 serving either 6 hours prior or after the lifting serving.
> 
> ...




Are these not 2 creatine based products? If so, waste of time


----------



## Flakko (Jan 14, 2005)

*No-Explode*

LOL, one on top of the other!!!

I've heard NO-Explode taste nasty as hell!!!
I was about to try, but since I heard that, I'mma try plain L-Arginine powder.


----------

